# Bei Mindfactory gesperrt



## shotta (18. Februar 2015)

hallo,
wurde nun bei Mindfactory gesperrt, weil ich etwas innerhalb von 14 tagen zurückgeschickt habe und eine Gutschrift verlangt habe. Das war meine erste Bestellung bei Mindfactory.

Ist das normal, dass man gesperrt wird, wenn man mal etwas zurückgschickt?

Und wie lange ist man gesperrt? Für immer?

Grüße
shotta


----------



## btx_ (18. Februar 2015)

ne  
wenn das wirklich so passiert ist wie du das dargestellt hast, dann würde ich mal eine Mail an den Support schreiben, die antworten in der Regel sehr zügig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht klärst du die Geschichte mal hier ab, so ohne Infos kann  hier wohl keiner was sagen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2015)

Ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen, wo scheinbar noch vieles im dunklen liegt, können wir dir sicher nicht weiter helfen, das musst du mit dem Shop ausdiskutieren.


----------



## rhyn2012 (19. Februar 2015)

dito, bei mir das selbe Spiel.

Hatte etwas zurückgesendet, und musste 3-4 Wochen auf mein Geld für das Board warten.
Danach war ich gesperrt!

Hatte mich an den Support gewandt, und dieser sagte: Es sei eine Entscheidung der Geschäftsführung, Gründe sind dem Support nicht bekannt.
Dazu muss ich sagen, hatte das Bundle zurück gegeben, aber ein teureres dort eingekauft! Das hat die nicht gejuckt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2015)

Das Leute die eine höhere Rücksendung haben mal gesperrt werden darüber wurde vor einiger Zeit ja mal berichtet, nur wie die genau verfahren ist bleibt wohl deren Geheimnis. Aber egal man sollte es an geeigneter Stelle klären


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. Februar 2015)

Schickt ihr vielleicht generell viel zurück? Oder eure Frau/Freundin/Mutter bei gleicher Adresse? 

Egal ob Otto oder Zalando?


----------



## BertB (19. Februar 2015)

interessante these


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. Februar 2015)

Ne, Tatsache.
Wenn auch nicht unbedingt offiziell.
Genau wie Unternehmen sich mit Schufa, Creditreform & Co. vor Zahlungsausfällen schützen wollen (und somit auch manche Neukunden auf Rechnung, andere per Bankeinzug, manche per Nachnahme und einige nur per Vorkasse beliefert werden), so wird bei Retouren auch versucht, die Quote niedrig zu halten.

Da wird teilweise schon viel Schindluder seitens der Kunden betrieben und so war das ursprünglich sicher nicht gedacht.

Um auf diesen schwarzen Listen zu landen, insbesondere auf unternehmensübergreifenden, muss man aber schon extrem viel retournieren oder aber zu den "ganz Schlauen" gehören.

Also nicht je 5 T-Shirts in L und XL bestellen und nur 3 Shirts behalten.

Sondern zum Beispiel öfter Ware zurücksenden, die doch nicht nur "wie im Geschäft möglich" getestet wurde, sondern ausgiebig oder benutzt.

Teure Anzüge, Cocktailkleider oder Schmuck, der dann verqualmt oder mit Flecken nach der Party zurückgeschickt wird zB
Oder Teile ausgetauscht und seinen defekten/gebrauchten Krams zurückschicken.

Da der Kunde in den meisten Unternehmen grundsätzlich immer im Recht ist und sich keiner der Gefahr von negativen Bewertungen/Forenbeiträgen oder auch Mundpropaganda ausetzen will, wird das oftmals hingenommen.
Aber halt nicht unbegrenzt


----------



## BertB (19. Februar 2015)

glaub ich sofort, und finds auch generell richtig, wenn die händler sich das merken
bei missbrauch des fernabsatzgesetzes,
bei unseriöser verwandtschaft mitgehangen mitgefangen wär aber schon ärgerlich,
und auch kein gutes geschäftsgebahren

weiß halt auch nicht, obs im fall des te so aussieht


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (19. Februar 2015)

BertB schrieb:


> bei unseriöser verwandtschaft mitgehangen mitgefangen wär aber schon ärgerlich,



Läuft auch so bei der Schufa... Wenn dein Nachbar bzw die Gegend in der du wohnst nicht so die beste ist, kann es sein das du dann halt mal kein kredit bekommst und du ne schlechtere Schufa hast, obwohl du nichts dafür kannst


----------



## BertB (19. Februar 2015)

ist auch was dran,
das hab ich auch schon so gelesen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. Februar 2015)

Habe bei MF mal problemlos eine Grafikkarte (R8 280) glaube ich 2 oder 3 mal zurück geschickt, weil ich echt das Glück hatte, so oft eine defekte zu kriegen. Ging anstandslos. Bin aber auch schon länger da und bestell häufig ohne oft Retouren zu machen.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich bin schon Stammkunde bei MF, bis jetzt gab es da nie Probleme. 

Das hängt aber auch vlt. damit zusammen, dass ich immer im voraus bezahle. 

Bis jetzt war mir das Glück immer hold, eine Retour gab es bei mir noch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> [...]
> Genau wie Unternehmen sich mit Schufa, Creditreform & Co. vor Zahlungsausfällen schützen wollen (und somit auch manche Neukunden auf Rechnung, andere per Bankeinzug, manche per Nachnahme und einige nur per Vorkasse beliefert werden), so wird bei Retouren auch versucht, die Quote niedrig zu halten.
> 
> Da wird teilweise schon viel Schindluder seitens der Kunden betrieben und so war das ursprünglich sicher nicht gedacht.  Um auf diesen schwarzen Listen zu landen, insbesondere auf unternehmensübergreifenden, muss man aber schon extrem viel retournieren oder aber zu den "ganz Schlauen" gehören.
> ...


Wir sollten das dem Themenstarter nicht unterstellen, aber die Kehrseite des heutigen Onlinehandels ist es, dass einige wenige diesen zu ihren Gunsten massiv ausnutzen. Das ist wie Versicherungsbetrug ein Schaden, den die Allgemeinheit durch höhere Preise begleichen muss. Eine ärgerliche Entwicklung. Ich finde es darum wichtig, beim Fachhändler um die Ecke so viel wie möglich zu kaufen, damit diese überleben können und nutze selber Onlinrbestellunghen nur, wenn es um hier nicht erwerbbare Produkte oder sehr große  Preisdifferenzen geht.


----------



## sfc (19. Februar 2015)

Manche sehe das halt nicht so gerne, wenn direkt der Erstkauf zurückgeht. Natürlich ausgepackt, begriffelt und ausgiebig getestet. Mindfactory ist ja bekannt dafür, Leute auszusortieren, die dauernd was zurückgeben, weil die damit kein Geld machen. Find ich auch gut so. Es ist teilweise nämlich echt dreist, wie manche Kunden das Rückgaberecht ausnutzen. Beim konkreten Fall kann man natürlich schlecht sagen, ob das angemessen war oder nicht. Warscheinlich läuft der Laden gut genug, dass sie Kunden großzügig selektieren können


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Februar 2015)

Zu dem Thema im CB gefunden: [Sammelthread] Anerkennung der Rückgabe wegen Sachmangel bei GTX970 - Händlerliste - Seite 116 - ComputerBase Forum

Wer gesperrt wird, kann sich ja mal melden. Geht auch über unser Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/61961-marketing-mindfactory.html


----------

